# موسى النبى كليم الله ( بحث خاص )asmicheal



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2012)

*موسى النبى كليم الله ( بحث خاص )asmicheal*

كيف اعد من صغره ليكون خادم امام الرب
تسليمه
خضوعه
اتضاعه
محبته لشعب اسرائيل
امانته فى حفظ الكلمه وتسليمها 
حكمته فى البريه 40 سنه
حياه الشكر وعدم التذمر الى المنتهى 

مع كل العظات والاقوال عن النبى الجميل موسى النبى 


تابعوا لو احببتم 
asmicheal 



=

​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]*العلامة أوريجانوس*: [لم تكتب هذه الأمور بقصد تاريخي، فلا نظن أن الكُتب الإلهية أرادت أن تسجل تاريخ المصريين[/FONT][1][FONT=&quot]، إنما كُتبت لأجل تعليمنا (1 كو 10: 1)، كُتبت لإنذارنا (1 كو 10: 11)[/FONT][2][FONT=&quot]].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كما قال أيضًا: [نحن نعلم أن الكتب المقدسة لم تكتب لتروي لنا قصصًا قديمة، وإنما لأجل بنيان خلاصنا. لهذا فإننا نعلم أن ما نقرأه عن ملك مصر في (خر 1: 8)، إنما نعيشه اليوم في حياة كل واحد منا[/FONT][3][FONT=&quot]].[/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]----------------------[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى 
[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot]إن كان قد دخل يعقوب وبنوه وأحفاده إلى مصر كعائلة واحدة، فقد نشأت الأمة اليهودية في مصر، وصار لها أول قيادة (موسى النبي). لقد ترعرعت بعد موت يوسف [7]، وسقطت تحت ظلم فرعون وعبودية المصريين، لكن الله أعد موسى ودعاه للنضال ضد فرعون ليخرج الشعب خلال ذبيحة الفصح.[/FONT]
          [FONT=&quot]نزل يعقوب إلى مصر ومعه من صلبه الاثني عشر أبًا ليتغربوا كقول إشعياء النبي: "هكذا قال السيِّد الرب: إلى مصر نزل شعبي أولًا ليتغرب هناك، ثم ظلمه أشور بلا سبب" (52: 4). تغربوا وسقطوا تحت الذل والعبودية لكننا نجد أسماءهم في سفر الرؤيا قد سُجلت على أبواب أورشليم السماوية (21: 12)، كما أُحصيَ عدد المختومين من كل سبط كأولاد الله ينعمون بالأمجاد السماوية. إذن فليَظلِم أشور بغير سبب، أما الله فحافظ لأولاده، يحصيهم وينقش أسمائهم في [/FONT]                سفر الحياة[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]"ومات يوسف وكل إخوته وجميع ذلك الجيل. وأما بنو إسرائيل فأثمروا وتوالدوا ونموا وكثروا كثيرًا جدًا، وامتلأت الأرض منهم" [6-7].[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]"ثم قام ملك جديد على مصر لم يكن يعرف يوسف، فقال لشعبه: هوذا بنو إسرائيل شعب أكثر وأعظم منا. هلم نحتال لهم لئلاَّ ينموا فيكون إذا حدثت حرب أنهم ينضمون إلى أعدائنا ويحاربوننا ويصعدون من الأرض. فجعلوا عليهم رؤساء تسخير لكي يذلوهم بأثقالهم" [8-11].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مَن هو هذا الملك الجديد إلاَّ إبليس الذي يرتعب كلما رأى الرب يملك على قلوب أولاده، يبذل كل طاقاته لتكريس جنوده وإمكانياته الشريرة لاستعباد البشر وإذلالهم بالعمل في [/FONT]          الطين[FONT=&quot]، أي يجعلهم يرّتبكون في الأعمال الأرضية.[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]*العلامة أوريجانوس*،[/FONT]


     [FONT=&quot]إن كان الشيطان يُقيم رؤساء تسخير لإذلالنا، للعمل في [/FONT]          الطين[FONT=&quot]، فقد أقامنا ربنا يسوع رؤساء من نوع آخر لتعليمنا حتى نترك [/FONT]          الطين[FONT=&quot]، أي نخلع أعمال الإنسان القديم ونحيا حسب الإنسان الجديد على صورة ملكنا الحقيقي.[/FONT]




*  [FONT=&quot]"فبنوا لفرعون مدينتي فيثوم ورعمسيس" [11].[/FONT]*
          [FONT=&quot]يرى *العلامة أوريجانوس* أن "رعمسيس" تعني (بلد الفساد). وكأن عدو الخير يُريد إذلالنا بالعمل في [/FONT]          الطين[FONT=&quot] لحساب "الفساد" والشر. وهنا يثور أمامنا السؤال التالي:[/FONT]
*     [FONT=&quot]لماذا يسمح الله لأولاده بالضيق؟![/FONT]*

          [FONT=&quot]أ. للاشتياق للحياة الأفضل، فلو بقى الشعب في راحة لما انطلقوا إلى كنعان. هكذا يسمح الله لنا بالضيقات والأتعاب ليعدنا للحياة الفضلى والتمتع بكنعان السماوية. يقول *القدِّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*: [الله صالح ومحب، ليس فقط عندما يعطي عطايا، بل وعندما يؤدبنا أيضًا. فإنه حتى تأديباته وعقوباته هي من قبيل جوده، ومظهر عظيم من مظاهر عونه لنا[/FONT][25][FONT=&quot]].[/FONT]
          [FONT=&quot]ب. ليلتصقوا بالرب، فالضيق يشعرنا باحتياجنا إلى عمل الله فينا ومعنا.[/FONT]
          [FONT=&quot]ج. إن كان الله قد بدا كأنه قد ترك شعبه للمذلة، لكن الكتاب يؤكد "بحسبما أذلوهم هكذا نموا وامتدوا" [12]. إن كانت يد العبودية قد قست لكن الله لم يتركهم، وعمل على خلاصهم بكل الطرق.[/FONT]









​*[FONT=&quot] قتل الذكور:[/FONT]*

          [FONT=&quot]استدعى فرعون قابلتي العبرانيات شفرة وفوعة، وطلب منهما أن يقتلا كل طفل ذكر عند ولادته ويستبقيا البنات. وكان هذا الأمر سهلًا، فقد كانت العادة المتبعة في مصر في ذلك الحين أن تتم الولادة على كرسي خاص، فتستطيع القابلة أن تقتل الطفل قبل أن يراه أحد، لكن القابلتان خافتا الله واستبقتا الذكور والإناث. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]العبرانيين[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: لقد دُعي الشعب اليهودي بالعبرانيين، نسبة إلى عابر أحد أجداد إبراهيم (تك 10: 12)، لذلك كانت كلمة "عبراني" تشير إلى اليهودي الأصيل وتميزه عن اليهودي الدخيل من الأمم[/FONT][26][FONT=&quot]. ويدعى المؤمنون عبرانيين أيضًا، لأن طبيعة حياتهم "العبور" المستمر. يشعر أنه غريب ومنطلق على الدوام من الأرضيات نحو السماويات[/FONT]
​







*[FONT=&quot]قتل الذكور واستبقاء الإناث:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] قلنا إن الذكور يشيرون إلى العقل أو الروح بينما الإناث يشرّن إلى الجسد أو العواطف[/FONT][29][FONT=&quot]، فقد أراد فرعون أن ت[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ُ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]قتل المعرفة الفهم العقلي للكتاب المقدس أو الإدراك الروحي، ونهتم فقط بالجانب المادي... فتصير معرفتنا الإنجيلية جافة وقاتلة. [/FONT]
          [FONT=&quot]هذا وأن حرب الشيطان ضد أولاد الله هو أن يفقدهم التفكير العقلي المتزن، ويثير فيهم العاطفة الجسدية، أما المعرفة الأمينة الإنجيلية فتربط الاثنين معًا: الجانب العقلي مع العاطفي، تقديس الروح والجسد معًا، أي نستبقي الذكور والإناث معًا![/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]مجازاة الله للقابلتين:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] يقول الكتاب "وكان إذ خافت القابلتان الله أنه صنع الله لهما بيوتًا" [21]، فهل يصنع الله بيوتًا؟! إذ تشير القابلتان إلى الكتاب المقدس، فإنه إذ يُدرس بمخافة إلهية ويعيشهما المؤمنون كما يجب، يقيم الله للكتاب موضعًا في أماكن كثيرة، أي ينفتح مجال الخدمة وتُقام بيوت لله. هكذا يحتاج العالم أن يرى فينا كلمة الله عاملة في قلبنا بخوف إلهي، فيجد الإنجيل له موضع في كل قلب.[/FONT]




*[FONT=&quot]طرح الأطفال في النهر:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يقول الكتاب "ثم أمر فرعون جميع شعبه قائلًا: كل ابن يولد تطرحونه في النهر، لكن كل بنت تستحيونها" [22]، [/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]سمحت العناية الإلهية للشعب بتجربة قاسية، وفي نفس الوقت كانت تعد لهم المنقذ (1 كو 10: 13). أعد الله لهم موسى ودربه في فترة ثمانين عامًا، حيث مرّ به في مراحل ثلاث:      [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]المرحلة الأولى:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] حيث عاش موسى في قصر ابنة فرعون أربعين عامًا يتثقف بحكمة المصريين وعِلمهم، وفي نفس الوقت كان يرضع لبن شعبه العبراني. في هذه الفترة ظن أنه قادر أن يخدم الله معتمدًا على فصاحة لسانه وقدرة تدبيره وحكمته... لكنه فشل.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]والمرحلة الثانية:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] قضاها في البرية لمدة أربعين عامًا يتدرب فيها على معرفة نفسه، أنه بدون الله لا يساوي شيئًا... عرف فيها نفسه أنه ثقيل الفم واللسان (4: 10)، عاجز عن العمل بذاته (4: 14).[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أما المرحلة الثالثة:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] فبدأت بلقائه مع العُلِّيقة المشوكة الملتهبة نارًا، وتعرف على الله الذي يعمل في اللاشئ ليقيم أعمالًا مجيدة.[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]فيتحدث معلمنا بولس الرسول عن والديه كبطلي إيمان قائلًا: "بالإيمان موسى بعدما وُلد أخذه أبواه ثلاثة أشهر لأنهما رأيا الصبي جميلًا ولم يخشيا أمر الملك" (عب 11: 23). ونحن أيضًا بالله الذي ينظر فى الخفاء إلى أعمالنا يلزمنا أن نخفي كل فضيلة حتى لا تصير فريسة لفرعون (إبليس) وتبتلعها أمواج النهر.[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]    *القدِّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*[/FONT]*[33]*[FONT=&quot] كيف أخرج الله من أمر فرعون بركة لموسى، إذ يقول: [لو لم يلقَ الأطفال في النهر لما خلص موسى، ولا نشأ داخل القصر حين كان في أمان لم يكن في كرامة]. لكنه حينما أُلقي به في النهر صار في كرامة ورأى القدِّيس في كل الأحداث حتى العنيفة ضد أولاد الله استخدمها الرب كجزء من خطته لخلاصهم.[/FONT]



 *[FONT=&quot]دموع أمه:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] كان السفط هو الحافظ الظاهر للطفل، أما دموع أمه فكانت الحافظ المستتر. في هذا يقول *القدِّيس غريغرريوس النيسي*: [من يهرب من مثل هذه الأمور يلزمه أن يقتدي بموسى، ولا يكف عن الدموع، فإنه إن كان في أمان داخل التابوت، لكن تبقى الدموع هي الحارس القوي لمن خلص بالفضيلة[/FONT][36][FONT=&quot]]، إن دموع التوبة هي الحارس لكل فضيلة خفية داخل القلب، والسند لها حتى لا يفترسها عدو الخير.[/FONT]

 




 *[FONT=&quot]ابنة فرعون:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] يرى *القدِّيس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص* أن ابنة فرعون إنما تمثل الفلسفات الزمنية، فهي عقيمة وغير مثمرة، كابنة فرعون العاقر، تتمخض لكنها لا تلد[/FONT][37][FONT=&quot]. حقًا كالأميرة ابنة فرعون لها جمالها وسلطانها وغناها وجاذبيتها وتردد الكثيرون عليها ويطلبون رضاءها، لكنا كعاقر لا تشبع النفس. وفي نفس الوقت لا تقف الكنيسة موقف العداء منها، وإنما كما دخل موسى قصرها وإن كان قد نشأ يرضع لبن أمه، هكذا نتقبل الفلسفات والعلوم ولا نحتقرها، لكننا نتمسك بتقليد الكنيسة أمنا وإنجيلها وتعاليمها وفكرها وكل حياتها. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]يتببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببع 
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]تابعوا ان احببتم 
[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]=
[/FONT]




​




























​


----------



## amgd beshara (21 يوليو 2012)

جميل 
موسي النبي فعلا مثال لكل مسيحي حقيقيو حياتة مليئة بالكثير من حرب و حزن و مشاكل الشعب و تزمر حتي من اخوتة علية
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2012)

موسى النبي
كليم الله




 اللغة الإنجليزية: Moses -                   اللغة العبرية: מֹשֶׁה‎ - اللغة  اليونانية: Mωϋσῆς -     اللغة      القبطية: Mwucic. اسم مصري معناه "ولد" ومعناه بالعبري "منتشل" وهو قائد      الأمة العبرانية وهاك جدول نسبه.


 تنقسم حياته      إلى ثلاثة أقسام كل منها      أربعون سنة (1 ع 7: 23 و 30 و 36):

  (1) ولد موسى في الوقت الذي فيه كان      فرعون قد شدَّد بقتل صبيان العبرانيين. وكان اصغر      أولاد أبيه وثالث ثلاثة،     مريم البكر وهارون الثاني.      فأخفاه والده ثلاثة أشهر ولما لم يكن إخفاؤه بعد وضعته أمه في سفط      مطلي بالحمر والزفت بين الحلفاء على حافة النهر ثم وقفت مريم      أخته من بعيد تنظر ما عسى أن يكون. فلما نزلت ابنه       فرعون لتغتسل في النهر ورأت الولد في السفط رق له قلبها (قيل      أنها كانت امرأة عاقرًا) فقالت: "هذا من أولاد     العبرانيين" ثم قالت       مريم: "هل اذهب وأدعو لكِ امرأة مرضعة من العبرانيات لترضع لك الولد?" فقالت لها      ابنة فرعون "اذهبي". فذهبت الفتاة ودعت أم الولد فصارت مرضعة باجرة. وربته ابنة فرعون على يد معلمين مهرة في جميع فنون      مصر التعليمية والدينية. لا نعلم شيئًا عن تفاصيل حياته في هذه المدة كما لا نعلم      إلا الشيء القليل عن      حياة المسيح قبل الثلاثين سنة من عمره.



 (2) عندما بلغ 40 سنة من العمر كان قد حصَّل جانبًا من المعرفة      وأتقن كل      أسرار الكهنوت  وعرف الناس والكهنة بابن ابنة فرعون ولو عاش في ذلك المنصب لبلغ      أعلى رتبة بين القوم. غير أن الله كان قد قسم له نصيبًا      أعظم من ذلك إذ قصد أن يكون قائد شعبه ومؤسس النظام الديني الذي يسمى الآن  باسمه.واستعدادًا لهذه الغاية كان يقتضي له مدة التأمل بعيدًا عن الناس  فدبرت العناية      الإلهية أن يذهب إلى البرية كما يظهر من البيان المذكور آنفًا. وحدث  ذات يوم انه رأى رجلًا مصريًا يضرب عبرانيًا فقتل المصري وطمره في الرمل      وأنقذ أخاه. ولما انتشر الخبر التزم موسى أن يهرب فترك      جميع رفاهة البلاط الملكي وسكن البرية في خيام يثرون      واخذ ابنته      صفورة زوجة له. ونحو تمام الأربعين سنة رأى نارًا في وسط      عليقة (خر 3: 2-4). والعليقة لا تحترق فلما دنا لينظر نودي من وسطها      وأمر أن يذهب إلى مصر ليكون قائدًا لشعبه ويخرجهم من هناك. غير أن موسى لما كان قبل ذلك      بأربعين سنة قد تقدم إلى هذه الوظيفة قبل الأوان المعين في قصد الله فاخفق مسعاه استعفى منها الآن فلم يعف      إنما وعده الله بان يشدّ أزره     بأخيه هارون  مساعدًا له وعرفه اسمه اهيه (وهو صيغة المتكلم من يهوه) (خر 3: 14)  ووعده  بان يؤيده بالعجائب والآيات (خر 3: 18 و 4: 17). فمن ثم يذهب موسى إلى مصر  مع امرأته وابنيه وحدث في الطريق في المنزل      أن الرب التقاه وطلب أن يقتله فاخذت      صفورة صوانة وقطعت عزلة ابنها ومست رجليه قائلة: "انك عريس دم لي، فانفك عنه (خر 4: 24 و 25). وحسب الظاهر      أن الرب طلب قتل موسى لأنه      لم يختن ابنه وعرفت      صفورة  ذلك      فأسرعت وختنته بصوانة. ويظهر من هذه القصة أن سنة الختان التي أعطيت  لإبراهيم (تك 17: 11) كانت مطلوبة من كل نسله (تك 21: 4 و 34: 15 و 22).




  


 
St-Takla.org Image: Saint Moses the Prophet with the burning bush, which symbolizes Saint Mary the  Virgin that didn't burn by the fire of the Theology, modern Coptic art icon by  Shawkat Seif Sadek, 2002, at St. Mark's chapel (inside St. Mark's Cathedral),  Alexandria, Egypt
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          أيقونة تصور القديس موسى النبي مع          العليقة المشتعلة، والتي ترمز إلى          السيدة          العذراء التي لم تحترق بنار اللاهوت، من الفن القبطي المعاصر، صورة للفنان          الرسام شوكت سيف صادق، 2002، في الكنيسة الصغيرة بكاتدرائية القديس مرقس          الرسول بالإسكندرية






​  (3) لما وصل موسى      إلى     جاسان ابتدأ هو وهارون في إتمام ما أرسلهما الله      لأجله إلا أن ذلك لم يجدِ نفعًا بادئ ذي بدء بل زاد شقاوة حال العبرانيين إلى      أن تمت الضربات العشر (خر ص 7-12). وبعد الضربة العاشرة طردهم المصريون (اطلب "ضربات" "خروج") فخرجوا لكن عوضًا عن      أن يصرفوا ثلاثة أيام في لبرية (خر 5: 3) صرفوا فيها 40 سنة. وفي تلك      الأيام قادهم موسى. وكانت تصرفاته غالبًا مرضية لله إلا انه اخطأ إذ ضرب الصخرة مرتين بعصاة عوضًا عن      أن يكلماها هو وهارون  كما أمر الرب فحرمهما الله من الدخول إلى ارض الموعد (عد 20: 8-13). ومن  صفات موسى الحميدة حلمه (عد 12:3). وكذلك خلوه من طلب المجد العالمي  وشجاعته      وإيمانه وأمانته ومحبته أمته بحيث انه طلب من الله أن يمحو اسمه من  سفره ولا يهلك شعبه (خر 32: 32). وقد      أعطى الله الناموس لموسى رأسًا ثم منحه قوة على أدراك معناه واثبات  فوائده بحيث صارت      مبادئ ذلك الناموس قاعدة الكثير من الشرائع. ومن فضل موسى دقة تاريخه  فانه      أفادنا عن كيفية خلق السماوات والأرض وعن تاريخ القرون الأولى. واليه ينسب  المزمور 90 وهو موافق حوادث رحلاته في البرية وعناية الله به وبشعبه. وقيل  في التلمود      أنه ألف سفر أيوب أيضًا. وبعض الأشعار الوارد في الأسفار الخمسة تنسب  صريحًا إلى موسى: (أ) الترنيمة التي رنمها موسى      وبنو إسرائيل יִשְׂרָאֵל‎, بعد عبورهم      البحر الأحمر (خر 15: 1-19). (ب) قطعة من قصيدة ضد      عماليق  (خر 17: 16). (ت) كلام شعري يدل على حاسياته عند انحداره من الجبل مصحوبًا  بلوحي العهد وقد سمع      أصوات الشعب الراقصين حول العجل (خر 32: 18). (ث) ترنيمة موسى التي  الَّفها شرقي      الأردن (تث 32: 1-43). (ج) بركة موسى النبوية      للأسباط (تث ص 33) وتنقسم مدة قيادة موسى الشعب إلى ثلاثة أقسام (أ)  الارتحال إلى جبل سيناء (ب) الارتحال من سيناء إلى قاديش (ت) افتتاح  الممالك شرقي الاردن. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في      موقع الأنبا تكلا في صفحات قاموس الكتاب      المقدس والأقسام الأخرى).       ومن العجائب الشهيرة التي جرت على يديه      إرواء الشعب بالماء في مارة (خر 15: 25) وعند     حوريب (خر 17:6 7) وقادش  (عد 20: 1 و 8-13). ولما عطشوا في البرية      إذ داروا      بأرض ادوم (عد 21: 4) لقساوة شعب ادوم الذي منعهم من المرور بأرضه ولما  عطشوا ايضًا حينما عبروا تخم موآب قال الرب لموسى اجمع الشعب      فأعطيهم ماء الخ (عد 21: 16-18). وفي مدة ارتحالهم كلها كان الرب يلهم  موسى بكل ما يلزم وعندما اقتربوا من تخوم الأموريين تولى موسى قيادة    الجيش  بنفسه وهو الذي      أرسل الجواسيس ليتجسسوا الأرض ونهى العبرانيين عن القتال عند حرمه. وقد  انتصر على سيحون ملك الاموريين وعوج ملك باشان. ولا بد انه جال في كل جلعاد  وباشان ورأى لبنان وحرمون.
وكان موسى نبيًا عاين شبه الرب (عد 12:8) وبقي      أربعين يومًا مع الله في السحاب على سيناء إذ شرفه الله بذلك مرتين (خر 24: 17 و 34: 28). ويعرف عند الكثيرين      بأنه كليم الله. وقبل وفاته راجع مع الشعب سنن الناموس ولخص لهم تاريخ رحلاتهم ومعاملة الله له في البرية وانذرهم من الارتداد      وأوصاهم بما يجب عمله ثم بارك      الأسباط  ودون كل ذلك في سفر تثنية الاشتراع. ثم اعد نفسه للموت ومع انه بلغ المئة  والعشرين سنة من العمر لم تكل عيناه ولا ذهبت نضارته (تث 34: 7). ويوم  وفاته صعد إلى رأس الفسجة "فأراه الرب جميع الارض من جلعاد إلى دان وجميع  نفتالي وارض افرايحم ومنسى وجميع ارض يهوذا إلى البحر الغربي والجنوب  والدائرة بقعة اريحا مدينة النخل إلى صوغر" (تث 34: 1-3) ثم مات ودفنه الرب  "في الجواء في ارض موآب مقابل بيت فغور. ولم يعرف إنسان قبره إلى هذا  اليوم" (تث 34: 6) ولم يقم بعد نبي في      إسرائيل مثل موسى الذي عرفه الرب وجهًا لوجه (تث 34: 10).
وظهر موسى مع      ايليا على جبل التجلي فتكلما مع      المسيح "عن خروجه الذي كان عتيدًا أن يكلمه في  أورشليم" (لو 9: 31).
وكان موسى رمزًا للمسيح فانه      أبي أن يُدعى ابن ابنة فرعون      لأنه لم يكن يملكه ذلك مع حفظ ديانته. كما ابى     المسيح ان يقبل ممالك العالم لأنه لم يمكنه قبولها بدون      الإذعان لمطالب الشيطان. وكان موسى محررًا لشعبه كما أن     المسيح يحرر تابعيه من عبودية الخطيئة. وانشأ موسى ناموس الوصايا الجسدية      أما يسوع فقد وهب ناموس الحياة الروحية. وكان موسى نبيًا أما     يسوع فنبي أعظم منه. وكان موسى وسيطًا بين الله وشعب      بني إسرائيل وهكذا      المسيح هو وسيط بين الله والناس. والذين يغلبون على الوحش وصورته يرتلون ترنيمة موسى والحمل (رؤ 15: 3).



  


 
St-Takla.org Image: Modern Coptic art: Icon of Saint Moses the Prophet
صورة:          فن قبطي معاصر، أيقونة سيدنا موسى النبي




​ وقد  اختلف العلماء والمؤرخين في تحقيق زمن موسى فقد ظن بعضهم انه كان معاصرًا  للملك تحتمس الثالث (1490-1436 ق. م.) وان الخروج حدث في      أيام آمون-حوتب الثاني (1436-1411 ق. م) وقد ظن آخرون انه حدث في أيام  رعمسيس الثاني (1290-1223 ق.م) كما ظن غيرهم انه حدث في      أيام منفتاح (1223-1211).
ومهما يكن من أمر زمن موسى وتاريخ الخروج      إلا أن الحوادث التي تمت في حياته، واسمه وتربيته وهروبه إلى سيناء ومعاملاته مع      فرعون وكل هذه تتفق مع ما نعلم من عادات      الأسرتين الثامنة عشر والتاسعة عشر.

 * في      الإسلام: سيدنا موسى.


* يُكتَب خطأ: موسا، موصى،      مؤسى، موئسى.


* كلمات الربط: لموسى، بموسى،      وموسى، كموسى، فموسى.


 * يُقال      أيضًا: الشريعة الموسوية، أي الشريعة التي أوحي بها إلى النبي موسى.

* هل تقصد: موصا،     الموسى.

 


 
St-Takla.org Image: Moses and the Ten Commandments   
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          موسى النبي و الوصايا العشرة



​ * انظر      أيضًا: خروج، مصر،     نشيد موسى،  نموئيل،     كرسي موسى، قورح،     داثان، أبيرام،     يشوع،      البرص، الحية      النحاسية، يوكابد،     جرشوم ابن موسى،     أليعزر ابن موسى،  شبوئيل      حفيد موسى، عمرام والد موسى،      تابوت العهد،  المن،     السلوى،  عجل الذهب، التوراة.


المصدر 
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/24_M/M_293.html


----------



## asmicheal (24 يوليو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]موسى في القصر:[/FONT]*



 *[FONT=&quot]ابنة فرعون:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] يرى *القدِّيس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص* أن ابنة فرعون إنما تمثل الفلسفات الزمنية، فهي عقيمة وغير مثمرة، كابنة فرعون العاقر، تتمخض لكنها لا تلد[/FONT][37][FONT=&quot]. حقًا كالأميرة ابنة فرعون لها جمالها وسلطانها وغناها وجاذبيتها وتردد الكثيرون عليها ويطلبون رضاءها، لكنا كعاقر لا تشبع النفس. وفي نفس الوقت لا تقف الكنيسة موقف العداء منها، وإنما كما دخل موسى قصرها وإن كان قد نشأ يرضع لبن أمه، هكذا نتقبل الفلسفات والعلوم ولا نحتقرها، لكننا نتمسك بتقليد الكنيسة أمنا وإنجيلها وتعاليمها وفكرها وكل حياتها.  

    [/FONT]


​​


St-Takla.org Image: Mary, the sister of Moses hides behind the papyrus, and the daughter of the  Pharaoh adopts the baby (Moses)
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          مريم أخت موسى تختبئ وراء عيدان البردي، وابنة فرعون تنتشل موسى من الماء


​                [FONT=&quot]وقد اهتمت مدرسة الإسكندرية المسيحية منذ بدء انطلاقها بهذا العمل، أي قبول الفلسفة دون الانحراف عن الفكر الإنجيلي، إذ يقول *المؤرخ شاف*:

 [هدف اللاهوت الإسكندري إلى مصالحة المسيحية مع الفلسفة... مقيمًا هذه الوحدة على أساس الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الكنيسة][/FONT][38][FONT=&quot]. 


فقد رأي *القدِّيس إكليمنضس الإسكندري*

 أنه لا عداوة بين المسيحية والفلسفة[/FONT][39][FONT=&quot]، وأن الفلسفة ليست عملًا من أعمال الظلمة، بل في كل مذهب من مذاهبها يشرق عليها شعاع نور[/FONT][40][FONT=&quot] من اللوغوس، منتقدًا القائلين أن الفلسفة شر[/FONT][41][FONT=&quot]. لقد أوضح أن الله استخدام الفلسفة عند اليونانيين ليدخل بهم إلى معرفة المسيح "الحق".


[/FONT]           [FONT=&quot]ويرى     *العلامة أوريجانوس
* أن ابنة فرعون تشير أيضًا إلى *كنيسة الأمم* التي تقبلت موسى (الناموس) من اليهود خلال النهر(المعمودية) وأدركته بمفهوم جديد، إذ حملته معها إلى قصرها. في هذا يقول: [أعتقد أن ابنة فرعون تمثل الكنيسة التي تجتمع من كل الأمم. فإنه وإن كان أبوها ظالمًا ووثنيًا لكنه قيل لها: "اسمعي يا ابنة وانظري واصغي وانسي شعبك وبيت أبيك، لأن الملك قد اشتهى حسنك" (مز 44: 1). إنها تخرج من بيت أبيها، وتأتي إلى المياه لتغتسل من خطاياها التي اقترفتها في بيت أبيها، حينئذ تقتني "أحشاء رأفات" وترْقَ للطفل. هذه هي الكنيسة القادمة من الأمم لتجد في النهر موسى الذي رفضه خاصته. إنها تأتي إليه بمرضعة من بني جنسه حيث يقضي فترة طفولته ويكبر. يُقدم إليها موسى فتتبناه. كثيرًا ما شرحت أن موسى يمثل الناموس، فبحضور الكنيسة إلى مياه المعمودية تأخذ الناموس الذي كان مخفيًا في سفط من البردي مطليًا بالحمرة والقار... إذ كان الناموس نائمًا في مثل هذا الموضع أسير حواس اليهود (الجسدية) الملوثة، حتى جاءت كنيسة الأمم لتجتذبه من وسط الحمرة وتسكنه في بلاط قصر الحكمة الملوكي. وهكذا عبر الناموس من خاصته لأنهم لا يعرفون كيف يسمعونه روحيًا وهو صغير كطفل يرضع اللبن. لكنه إذ قُدم للكنيسة ودخل البيت كبر وتقوى فلم يلبس ثوب الضعة والحقارة، إنما صار يلبس كل ما هو عظيم وسامٍ وجميل. ما هي هذه العظمة إلاَّ السمو في الروحيات؟!...

[/FONT]           [FONT=&quot]إذن فلنصل لربنا يسوع المسيح ليكشف لنا ذاته ويرينا أيضًا عظمة موسى وسموه[/FONT][42][FONT=&quot]].
     [/FONT]
          [FONT=&quot]أما من جهة الاسم، فقد دعته ابنة فرعون "موسى"، الذي يعني بالمصرية "ماء" [10]، وهو الاسم الذي دعاه به الله نفسه، وكما يقول *القدِّيس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص*: 

[لم يستنكف الله أن يدعو خادمه بهذا الاسم، ولا حسبه أمرًا غير لائق أن يترك له الاسم الذي أعطته إيَّاه امرأة أجنبية ليعبر عما يناسب النبي[/FONT][43][FONT=&quot]].



[/FONT]           [FONT=&quot]ويرى     *القدِّيس إكليمنضس الإسكندري*[/FONT][44][FONT=&quot]

 أن "موسى" هو الاسم المصري ويعني المنتشل من الماء، أما اسمه العبراني عند ختانه فهو يهوياقيم، وله اسم ثالث في السماء في نظر الرمزيين هو "ملكي" (تث 23: 5).


=

[/FONT]


----------



## asmicheal (27 يوليو 2012)

غيره موسى النبى 


  											هذا الرجل الذي كانت له الغيرة على  											ملكوت الله، حتى صار بطل   الإيمان 											فى  عصره. ومن أجل غيرته، ترك الإمارة  											والقصر الملكى، ليقود الشعب في عبادة  											الله. ولذلك " أبى أن يدعى إبن إبنة  											فرعون، منفصلا بالأخرى أن يدل مع شعب   											الله.. حاسبًا عار المسيح غنى أعظم من  											خزائن 											مصر.." (عب 11: 24 											–  											26).​  فضرب مثلا بغيرته، حينما عبد الشعب  العجل الذهبي:​  لقد أخذ موقفًا حازمًا جدًا مع الشعب الخاطئ. لأنه لما اقترب من المحلة وأبصر العجل  والرقص، يقول عنه  الكتاب " فحمى غضب  موسى، وطرح اللوحين من يديه وكسرهما في أسفل  الجبل. ثم أخذ العجل الذي صنعوه، وأحرقه بالنار، وطحنه حتى صار ناعمًا، وذراه على  وجه الماء" (خر 32: 19، 20). ووبخ هرون رئيس الكهنة. وأمر بضرب الشعب، فمات في ذلك  اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف رجل (خر 32: 28).​  وكما أن غيرة موسى جعلته يأخذ موقفًا حازما مع الشعب، كذلك جعلته غيرته أنه يشفع  فيهم أمام الله.​    فلما أراد الرب إفناءهم بسبب خطيتهم هذه، وقف موسى  شفيعًا يقول " لماذا يا رب يحمى  غضبك على شعبك.. ارجع عن حمو غضبك، واندم على الشر بشعبك. اذكر  إبراهيم  واسحق وإسرائيل عبيدك.." (خر 32: 11- 13). بل قال له أكثر من هذا " والآن إن غفرت خطيتهم،  وإلا فامحنى من كتابك الذي كتبت" (خر 32: 32).​  إنها غيرة مزدوجة: فيها الحزم، وفيها الحنو.​   فيها التأديب،  وفيها الشفاعة إنها تريد خلاص الناس وليس هلاكهم. وإن كان خلاصهم يحمل ضربهم، فلا  مانع: "وأى إبن لا يؤدبه؟!" (عب 12: 7) لاشك أن مثال غيرة موسى هذه هو من الأمثلة  النادرة التي تحمل معنى مزدوجًا..






http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/His-Holiness-Pope-Shenouda-III-Books-Online/17-Al-Ghira-Al-Mokadasa/Holy-Zeal_22-Examples-3-Moses.html










=


​


----------



## asmicheal (2 أغسطس 2012)

*
* "" نحن نعلم ان موسى النبى هو كاتب الاسفار الخمسة الاولى " التواره " ولكن مااثبات هذا الاعتقاد لمن يسألنا ؟ .... 

 وان كان موسى النبى هو كاتبها , فكيف ذكر فى اخرها خبر وفاته ؟؟ هل يعقل ان يكتب انسان خبر وفاته بنفسه ؟؟ "" 

 والاجابة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث اطال الله حياته لنا 

 الآسفار الخمسة من الكتاب المقدس تسمى التواره وايضا Pentateuch وواضح من الكتاب نفسه , ان موسى النبى قد كتبها ... 

 موسى النبى كتب الاسفار الخمسة كلها ماعدا خبر وفاته طبعا " تث 34 : 5-12 "  , فهذه الفقرة الاخيرة من سفر التثنية , كتبها تلميذه وخليفته يشوع ..  وكان يمكن ان ترد فى اول سفر يشوع الذى بدأ بعبارة " وكان بعد موت موسى عبد  الرب " ولكن رءى من الافضل ان يكتب خبر موت موسى النبى ودفنه فى اخر  الاسفار الخمسة استكمالا لتاريخ تلك الفترة التى تشمل حياة موسى النبى  وعمله , وهو اشهر نبى فى تاريخ العهد القديم كله ... 

 اما كتابة موسى لكل اسفار التوارة فواضح .. والادلة عليه كثيرة من نصوص العهد القديم والعهد الجديد .. ومنها :- 

 1- الله امر موسى بكتابة الشريعة والاحداث 

 ان الله كان يأمر موسى بكتابة الاحداث الجارية وبكتابة الشريعة فمن ذلك  ماحدث بعد هزيمة عماليق , اذ ورد فى سفر الخروج " وقال الرب لموسى اكتب هذا  تذكارا فى الكتاب وضعه فى مسامع يشوع " خر 17 : 4 " ... هذا بخلاف الشريعة  امره الرب ايضا بكتابتها ... 

 2- موسى نفذ امر الله وكتب 

 ورد فى سفر العدد عن تحركات بنى اسرائيل " وكتب موسى مخارجهم برحلاتهم بحسب  قول الرب " عع 33 : 2 ... كذلك ورد فى سفر التثنية عن كتابة الشريعة "  وكتب موسى هذه التواره وسلمها للكهنة بنى لاوى حاملى تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع  شيوخ اسرائيل ... 

 3- شهد المسيح ان موسى كتب التواره 

 فى مناقشة المسيح لليهود قال لهم " لانكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم  تصدقوننى , لانه هو كتب عنى , فأن كنتم لستم تصدقون كتب ذاك , فكيف تصدقون  كلامى " يو 5 :46 .. كذلك رده على الصدوقيين الذين ينكرون قيامة الاموات  قال لهم " افما قرأتم فى كتاب موسى فى امر العليقة كيف كلمه الله قائلا "  انا اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب "مر 12 : 26 ... كذلك مقابلته تلميذى  عمواس يقول الكتاب ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الانبياء يفسر لهم الامور  المختصة به فى جميع الكتب "يو 24 : 27 ... 

 4- وشهد الرسل والانبياء ان موسى هو كاتبها 

 ورد فى انجيل يوحنا ان فيلبس وجد نثنائيل وقال له " وجدنا الذى كتب عنه  موسى فى الناموس والانبياء " يو 1 : 45 ... وبولس الرسول يشهد بكتابة موسى  للتوارة فيقول فى رسالته الى اهل رومية 10 : 5 " لان موسى يكتب فى البر  الذى بالناموس ان الانسان الذى يفعلها سيحيا بها " ... وكذلك فى رسالته  الثانية الو كورنثوس 3 : 15 يقول عن اليهود " لكن حتى اليوم حين يقرأ موسى  اى التوارة البرقع موضوع على قلوبهم " ... وامثلة اخرى كثيرة .... 

 5- وشهد اليهود بهذا ايضا امام المسيح 

 اذ جاء قوم من الصدوقيين الى المسيح قائلين يامعلم , كتب لنا موسى ان مات  لاحد اخ وترك امرأة ولم يخلف اولادا ان يأخذ اخوه امرأته ويقيم نسلا لاخيه  "مر 12 : 19 " .. 

 6- وسميت التوارة شريعة موسى , او ناموس موسى 

 قال السيد المسيح لليهود " فأن كان الانسان يقبل الختان فى السبت لئلا ينقض  ناموس موسى , افتسخطون على لانى شفيت انسانا كله فى السبت " يو 7 : 23 ...  وقيل عن السيدة العذراء " ولما تمت ايام تطهيرها حسب شريعة موسى صعدوا به  الى اورشليم ليقدموه للرب " لو 2 : 22 .. وقال ايضا بولس فى رسالته الى  العبرانين 10 : 28 من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى شاهدين او ثلاث شهود يموت بلا  رأفه ... وامثلة كثيرة ... 

 7- تنسب لموسى اقوال الله التى فاه بها موسى 
 قال السيد المسيح لان موسى قال اكرم اباك وامك ومن يشتم ابا او اما فليمت  موتا مر 7 : 10 ... وقال ايضا لليهود " موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم اذن لكم  ان تطلقوا نساءكم , ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا " مت 19 : 7 ... 

 8- موسى هو انسب شخص للكتابة 

 ان موسى النبى هو اكثر الاشخاص صلة بالحوادث .. وتوجد اشياء خاصة به وحده  مثل ظهور الرب له فى العليقة , وكلام الرب معه على الجبل , والوصايا التى  اعطاها له والتفاصيل العديدة الخاصة بأوصاف خيمة الاجتماع ... 

 وهو اقدر انسان على كتابة التوارة , لانه هو الذى اقام 40 يوما على الجبل ,  يسمع منه جميع مااوصاه به بل كان يكلمه من باب خيمة الاجتماع .. ولاشك ان  موسى كان يعرف الكتابة والقراءة طبعا , فهو قد تهذب بكل حكمة المصريين " اع  7 : 22 " ... 

 سنوات مع اسئلة الناس ​


----------



## asmicheal (8 ديسمبر 2013)

فيلم خيمة الاجتماع اول مسكن لله مع الانسان



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCxpjSHxfQQ&feature=share


=​


----------



## asmicheal (8 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vCxpj...&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

